# Omni pod Dash double dose



## mark king (Oct 30, 2020)

I am using the tube free Omni pod dash system.  
Yesterday I managed to create a problem by double dosing.  I made my normal dinner time calculation and dose then got interrupted and with out checking made the same calcs again, this meant I was adding 2 doses for the same meal.
I got out of my situation by close monitoring my BG and eating some extra carbs.

However in hindsight I would of liked my PDM to question the close together double dose as a safety measure which it didn't.
Also it is easy to suspend the pump but when you start it again it carries on as normal and what I want to be able to do is stop/cancel the 2nd dose.
Eureka, after reading the manual [RTFM] is how the saying goes, you can guess the shop floor wording in the brackets.  I found that when the insulin is pumping the Home screen shows Delivering Bolus and bottom right is the wording CANCEL, Not something I recall from training or have noticed with use.
So if you have need to cancel your pumping that's how to do it.  It only cancels the Bolus not the Basal.
Still surprised it didn't warn me though, my fault yes but I would like the system to query check a quick 2nd pump dose as suspicious.

I'm speaking to the Omni people next week to discus.

Happy days.


----------



## helli (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm glad you sorted out your issue and worked out how to do in the future.
To be honest, if my pump warned me that I had recently bolused and asked if I was sure I wanted to do it again, I may get the manual out and try to disable this feature.
We are all different and manage our diabetes differently. I enjoy the flexibility to decide to have another portion of chips or realised that I was cut a larger slice of cake than I expected or something like that and be able to bolus a little bit more.
One of the things I often do in a restaurant is to pre-bolus a smallish dose and then top it up when my food appears and I know the size of the portion.
So, I like the ability to do a second bolus in close succession.


----------



## mark king (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes Helli I do that too. But what I am looking for would just be a stop/go on the 2nd dose [if in a short time frame] in case it was a mistake.  I suppose the time gap would be the important thing to set as it could become a pain if it constantly kept asking.

Best


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 1, 2020)

One thing I’ve noticed with the tSlim is that there is a short pause before it begins delivering... probably no more than 15-30s, but certainly long enough for me to think “Oh no hang on!!” once or twice and stop the dose either before it started or mid-way through.


----------



## mark king (Jan 27, 2021)

Sorry I missed your reply Mike but yes mine also has that short delay before it starts to deliver with a cancel button also available.
In my case I didn't notice until quite a bit later when my levels started to drop.

I am now very careful checking on my Dash PDM app history log whether I have given a dose for the meal to be eaten.
Also I have the same info on my phone app which its front screen when opened shows an injected logo image, so I'm a lot more certain now.

Thanks


----------

